# Sparrow Guitars?



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

I am intersted in purchasing a good budget LP and have come across Sparrow Guitars from BC which look interesting. Does anyone have any experience with this company and its products? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I played a Sparrow Tele at Retro-Town and it was fantastic. But the hang tag put it very squarely outside the budget category IMO. Maybe their set necks are less than Gibson's, but buget in my mind is sub $700 or so. Are you seeing Sparrows in that range? I'd love to own one of their Teles...


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

According to their website the LP's are under $700, something like $669.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

It was a Twangmaster with a bucker bridge at Retro-Town and it was about $1100 IIRC. Natural finish. With a little hand painted thing going on on the body. Sparrow says that's $1179 including the case. So Retro-Town is pretty spot on with their pricing. The paint on the one at Retro-Town was nicer than the one on their site I seem to recall. At $1100 that's not what I'd call a budget Tele! Nice, but not budget. Played well. It was hard to walk away from it.

Not that any of this helps you with your question about their Rat Rod guitars! Are those set necks? They don't say. At that price though I'd be doing some comparisons to the seriously nice Epiphone Elitist line up.


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

The LP is a set neck and has a very nice traditional look to it that I prefer to Agiles, etc. You mentioned Epi Elitists but I didn't think that they were still in production.


----------



## Abrasive (Feb 1, 2008)

I've looked into them. Pretty cool looking, but I felt there were better values out there.
IMS, they're Korean made guitars that get assembled/set-up/painted/whatever in Canada. Nothing wrong with that at all, but it's worth keeping in mind.
I really like the Big Daddy's, but at ~$1500 for the one I like, they've got some stiff competition from more well known, domestically made manufacturers with a proven track record and much better resale value.

They seem cool, but I gotta wonder how many of the higher end models they sell, considering they're getting near the same price as a minty used Gibson...

I haven't played one. I'm purely basing this off what I've found out about them on the intertubes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

edward said:


> The LP is a set neck and has a very nice traditional look to it that I prefer to Agiles, etc. You mentioned Epi Elitists but I didn't think that they were still in production.


They are not. But they *just* stopped production on them. So you should still be able to find new models on shelves. And of course, I'm a huge fan of buying used. I think you can get the best bang-for-your buck that way.


----------



## Bear (Jan 28, 2009)

I played 4 Sparrow Twangmasters at a shop when I was looking for a Tele. Pretty solid guitars, all of them were played well and sounded decent. One of them, the low end one, played and sounded awesome, one of the nicer Tele's i've played!. Goes to show what a good set up can do for a guitar. Try them out if you get chance, I'm sure their LP style guitars are decent too.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Cool paint jobs but they play and sound pretty subpar IMHO


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*sparrow*

These guitar if i remember the story are brought in from overseas to a company in BC. They strip the guitars and put in quaility hardware and do the paint jobs.

I picked up a hollow body and it weight a ton..man it was heavy, I found there pretty high priced.. it wouldnt be my first choice in buying a guitar.

Rick


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

I believe, actually pretty certain, that Hot Rod Guitars on the Market Square in Napanee carries Sparrows.

there is a 25%kksjur off sale there this weekend for his 1st year anniversary.


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

25% off - now that is a deal! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

edward said:


> 25% off - now that is a deal! Thanks for the heads up!


If you happen in tell them "Steve from Deseronto" sent you....:wave:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 25, 2011)

Sparrow guitars are top quality instruments. The last remaining US stock of Sparrows is for sale online at Encore V

They are liquidating a large inventory at wholesale prices. Get them now while you still can!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

edward said:


> I am intersted in purchasing a good budget LP and have come across Sparrow Guitars from BC which look interesting. Does anyone have any experience with this company and its products? Thanks!


If you want new and budget just go to Rondo and order one from them. There is no way that you'll be disappointed IMO.


----------

